# All the King's Horses and All the King's Men



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This piece is a submission that I made for the Creative Writing Challenge at my School. Just letting you know, this piece is not a prose like we are so used to. It 's artistic writing in the design of a poem. I haven't gotten results back whether I got in the top three places but apparently my Creative Writing teacher and the class really enjoyed it.

But most importantly, it ain't bolter porn.


In this dream of red velvet and steel gray
I see the scene in which mothers weep
A sight in which father mourn
A picture in which siblings cry

Over the hills and in the valley below
Lays a field of bloody broken dreams
A sight that creates a cacophony of noised
That unnerves even the bravest

Scattered like ashes across the floor
Are the innumerable mounds of steel
Pierced with blade
Arrow
And propaganda

Shattered lances and untold quivers
Plague the center of this calamity
A stain within a stay to say
A disgusting topping to this tragedy

But in this midst of wasted lives
Of two sides of the coin
I see one lone soul
Sitting upon his fallen steed

Cupped within his shaking gauntlets
Lies the last standing piece
Of a game that only king's play
And only enjoy

Was it the rook, the pawn or bishop?
Nay it was neither
It was none of those below
But only the King

This last soul
This lone survivor I remembered
Looked upon me with empty eyes
Whispering me the dreaded question

"Is this the price of victory?"

And I whispered

"What victory?"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Having posted bolter-free poetry myself I approve.


----------

